

Text Messaging Turns 20, Will It Survive Another Two Decades? - MadMaxx
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/text_messaging_turns_20_will_it_survive_another_two_decades1992

======
justinbkerr
For sure, no going back now.

------
jimmthang
I text now more than ever

